# My 10 gal and half my kitchen



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I really like it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Eheim just started releasing 2211s again... you might call around and see if anyone who stocks Eheim could get one for you?


----------



## waterdog1 (Jan 12, 2005)

nice pantyhose


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks pretty good. I have'nt seen many cube aquariums like yours.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ta Waterdog, my last good pair too... 

This one isnt the cube, its 14"x 14" x 9.5" and came with a hood that had the filter through it also. Couldnt replace the pump when it died so had to remodify and the single bulb was useless.

I am weighing up moving all the plants into the wooded area an improving the slope. I have more wood in the horses trough but think I may be getting a bit carried away as I dont have the depth.

I wasnt keen to import the eheim but guess that will have to be my option. Yay that they are getting the 2211's back out there. Though the I can get a small desktop jebo canister for about $50.

I have a 2217 on the 3 footer and its great.

Thanks for the kind words

Here is the cube, its a 10x10x10" again with just Cherries and sneaky snails. Its grown very quickly since this photo and this was taken on the first. Its just got light for 8 hours (clip on 11w flouro) and Up Aqua soil. I dont fert.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very pretty, I like the driftwood in the first picture. It's great when you just have it laying around your property and don't have to pay for it, isn't it? The first time I saw the prices on driftwood pieces in pet stores, I was shocked! I've always just picked it up outside, myself.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

What a nice looking tank.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you

This tank got ripped apart last night. Major changes - currently most of the drift wood has gone, but that may change. Poked around the local creekbeds and got some lovely rocks, was hit and miss as they are all blackish till they are in the water. One piece had a dried up piece of fissedins (sp?) which overnight is already green. Tank was black last night as I pulled all the plants out and wood, pushed the pebbles back into a steep slope and then played 'drop in huge rocks and hope some shrimp live'.....

I have got a hob, but the wrong size, need bigger. Fortunately I didnt use their media, but what was in the internal so will dry it up and see if I can take it back. Have an oversize internal running also to clear things up.

Looking for the thingy that I put the camera card in to download shots. Then will update. 

The cube (last picture) has had the plant on the right put behind the rock and some plants on the left have also gone to the rear. Better depth now.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I think (by the sound of it) that your new scape will look really good!


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Still shifting the rocks about (3 rocks mind you) and think I am happier with palcement. Still planting and the tank is cloudy. Will take a shot tonight anyway and post after dinner.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Am planning on taking the two filters out but deciding on what I will do. I got a small hob but it was too small. 160 litres an hour was a trickle. The next size up is 200 litres but overall a bigger unit so unsure if its worth trying..

If I go canister, it appears that (at least in my State) the eheim 2211 is not available - but local supplier is ordering stock next week and will double check for me. I am going to look at a canister called Eden 501. What is important for me is also the amount of wattage is used, power bills here have leapt up at a crazy rate. So I have to be aware of this. 

Its a shrimp tank, I get an inkling of wanting to add something but so far have controlled myself. Though I do have very good importer of siamese fighting fish near me and she also imports some amazing fancy guppies... ack contrlling urges.. :icon_lol:

Things are still settling, the hair grass has moved a number of times. I have left a chunk of wood in and the java ferns are tied on. Shrimp love it. I may turn the wood to point to the right. I had it that way before I set up the ferns, its just the ferns looked better with the wood the other way.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

ah yes a picture would help....


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the new hardscape! It will look much better when it fills in!


----------



## waterdog1 (Jan 12, 2005)

I miss the pantyhose filter


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Still pantyhose 

Just smaller bit.

Today


----------

